# Helping out a member



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

Here recently something was brought to my attention by another forum member. A member who has been here almost since the beginning of the forum had posted some things that really caught my attention as well as my heart. This gentleman has had a rough go of things lately and has tried to gather enough material and enough money to spare for his chemicals just so he can process his first lot of materials. But yet he can’t spare enough of his time or money to start the process because he has a family and well we all know that priorities dictate that the family comes first. Well I consider many of you here on this forum just like my family and wither you are in real life or not doesn’t matter. To see another human being try hard and still struggle just to make ends meet without giving up really says a lot about that person’s character. I’ve been there and done that. It wasn’t long ago I found myself in just the same situation and had it not been for the kindness and generosity of complete strangers such as you gentlemen with you words of support and hope, or the monetary generosity of strangers who helped me through this dark period of my life without even knowing me, I would have been screwed. I mean screwed royally. Normally I wouldn’t appeal to the board for a request like this but I have been discussing this with the other member I spoke of, he can speak up if he wants to, and I have decided to see if anyone would be willing to donate some material or even money to help this gentleman reach his dreams or at least make life a little easier for him so he can realize his dreams are still alive and that their are people out there who do give a dam. I’m going to start it off with $50.00. Not sure what would be the best way to get it to him yet. Might go with western union for the money, but any material for processing would have to be mailed. I’m not asking anyone to help out, but if you can help be it donated materials or monetarily I’m sure the favor will be returned many times over in life. I usually wouldn’t do this but I feel this is a situation that requires my attention as a human being first and foremost. What do you guys think?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=7369&p=66963&hilit=Thank+you+Phil%2C+I%27ll+try+to+remember+that#p66932

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=11235&p=109950#p109950


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 30, 2011)

Palladium, I share the same feeling towards this member & I'll PM you my pledge. I'm in the process of selling 19g gold that I've just recovered. As soon as receive the monies, I'll W.U. the amount pledged.

Phil


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

Phil has pledged $100.00

God bless you Phil. 8) 

Total so far $150.00


----------



## escrap (Aug 30, 2011)

Well if this individual is going to be able to purchase material, they are going to need some more items to process. Here is a lb of some high grade pins from a telecom pin board and a 40% half dollar silver piece that I would like to send out.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you very much Escrap !!!1


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2011)

You know darn well I'll help! Does he have a cell? Or does he use acid digestion? PM me with a paypal account and physical address to send some material.If he doesn't have paypal,I'll just mail a money order with the material.....God knows I could spare some material.
I'm gonna be at a concert the rest of the night but I'll try to get on when I get in.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you Mic !!! He doesn’t know what we are doing yet, or at least i don't think so. :lol: 

I'll get you those details when they become available.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2011)

mic said:


> He doesn’t know what we are doing yet, or at least i don't think so.


No worries.If you want to collect everything and send it to him at one time,that is fine with me.I have your address laying around here somewhere....just let me know.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome guys!!!


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

I want to thank patnor1011for his contribution. Thank you Pat !!!!

PM me paypal account where I can send something. If he want you can give me his address and I will send him testing solutions I have on ebay. 

http://shop.ebay.ie/i.html?rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_nkw=spot%20test&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm posting this not as a violation of a persons trust by P.M. but to show the other forum members what type of person their contributions are going to help.



Palladium, I just saw your post and to be perfectly honest I don't know what to say. I'm dumbfounded. Never in my wildest dreams would I have expected the generosity shown in this forum. The materials and money is hard earned by our forum members and I do not deserve. Getting information to gather and produce my own end results are one thing, but I find it rather difficult and very humbling to even think about accepting money or hard sought after materials from anyone. I just don't know what to say. When I first saw the post, for some unknown reason I knew that you were talking about me before I even clicked on the two links you posted. When I told my wife what you guys are doing I cried like a baby. She said "see you have another family". I've been coming into this forum for quite a while and I read and digest everything that is here. I don't say much because I feel that I don't have a lot to contribute. But I do come into the forum probably 5 or more times a day for the simple reason I'm bored out of my skull. I am a very shy person almost bashful. Even going out and asking people if they have scrap computers or other materials is very difficult for me. You almost need to be a salesman to get stuff that you are after. After all that is what you are doing, you are selling your abilities and services. I have never been really good with that kind of thing. I have always been a hands on person, I love making things myself and working with my hands. When in High School, I was a science lab assistant and always did good in science and math, my father even said that he was certain I would "grow up" to be a scientist. Unfortunately I never pursued that career. Now I'm wishing I had gone further in science, but anyway I have found plenty on this forum to excite the ol' brain. As I said I have no idea what to say or do about you folk's generosity. I don't even know where to begin. 

Rusty

Rusty, I to use to have pride in be able to provide for myself and my family. I remember that feeling of helplessness and not being able to overcome what seemed like at the time insurmountable obstacles. I also remember the feelings of relief when i realized that there are good people out there who cares about us and believes in us enough as human beings that they have compassion. With that compassion there comes generosity. There is nothing wrong with excepting help brother. I just wish i could do more.


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 30, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I'm posting this not as a violation of a persons trust by P.M. but to show the other forum members what type of person their contributions are going to help.
> 
> I just wish i could do more.





By bringing this subject to the attention of the forum members you will have done much more than you think you have done Palladium.
PM sent to you with my pledge.


----------



## trashmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

count me in for $100.00 and 1 lb of fingers.

Rusty this is the biggest and best family on the internet,, worldwide.. You have helped to make it so.  I have also learned alot from your post as you put it in layman terms.. that even I can understand  .

Please send shipping info and address..


paul


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2011)

My concert got rained out!  



martyn111 said:


> By bringing this subject to the attention of the forum members you will have done much more than you think you have done Palladium.


Agreed.You were the one to take the time and trouble to notify the rest of the family(us).
I may not always be able to help,but thankfully I can right now.I still need to know if rusty has a cell.....that will determine what material I send.


----------



## seawolf (Aug 30, 2011)

Please post an address to ship/mail either to our fellow member or to you for forwarding.
I can send the parts for a stripper cell less acid and charger.
Mark


----------



## rewalston (Aug 30, 2011)

Guys, I am really at a loss of words. This started out (in my mind) as an excuse (I guess) for not being able to start processing anything. Never in my wildest imagination would I have thought that my post would have caused this out-pour. This "family" has deeply touched me, more than I can ever put into words. I just hope (and pray) that I can do you guys proud. I'll send Palladium my address to use as he deems fit. I honestly don't know what to say, I'm speechless (good thing I'm writing huh?).

Rusty


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 30, 2011)

Rusty, this started out, back in June 19th 2010, when our beloved Noxx posted in GALLERY - "#2 Crucible". 
When you replied: "Thank you Phil, I'll try to remember that. My wife says that I dream too much and that it leads to disappointment...but hell I can't give up on my dreams. Keep up the good work and hopefully I'll have some pictures to add to the gallery....but damn it's slow. 
Rusty", 
I told myself, "I gotta help, so his dream can come true". But, I got wrapped up in my own affairs, & rat race, & I forgot about it. But when you posted the other day I remembered I became restless & contacted Palladium, because I sensed he had the same feeling; & here we are... 8) 
This is the time, & your dream is becoming a reality!

Philddreamer


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

floppy 

Private messageE-mail floppy Active Member 

Palladium

If you will tell me how to send you a money order, I will send you one for 50 dollars to help this gentleman out.


martyn111 

Private messageE-mail martyn111Active Member 

Location: Stockport UK


Hi palladium, 
What a decent and honourable thing you have proposed with this helping out a member thread, although I am unable to contribute cold hard cash at this moment in time, I am more that happy to contribute some ceramic CPU's. If you could PM me with an address to send my contribution to, I will gladly donate 10 ceramics to this worthy cause.
Thanks Martyn

skippy 

Private messageActive Member 

Location: Ontario



I remember reading a post where Rusty said he couldn't afford a new battery for his truck, and feeling pretty shocked that a fellow could be in such straights. I'm ashamed to say I didn't think of helping him - how can I make a donation?




I want everyone to know that if I could shake your hand I would. I am very impressed by the outpouring of support shown by this forum. I have always been impressed by the accomplishments this forum has made. Some in strides, some in very small frustrating steps. Today is what I consider another milestone in the accomplishments of the members of this forum. It is the characteristics of the membership of this forum that dictates the atmosphere in which we all find a common ground or cause. I can’t say the pride that I feel sitting in front of this computer knowing that the time I have invested in this forum has somehow contributed the betterment of not only the industry, but also for the betterment of your fellow man in some way. Rewards come in many strange shapes and forms. Each one of you gentlemen should be proud of your accomplishments here today. That’s not meant to leave anyone else out. I totally understand that we do what we can with what we have so just because you may not have been able to help out in no uncertain way doesn’t mean you’re not a contributor or an important part of this forum. A special shout out to Mic. Mic, you’ve come a long way like I have and I want to point out you have impressed me here lately. Not that you need my acceptance or anything like that it’s just that their have been times when we sort of bumped heads and for that I may have been hasty, but today is not that day.

Thank you all.
I will forward Rusty’s info to everyone in the morning.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 31, 2011)

seawolf said:


> I can send the parts for a stripper cell less acid and charger.
> Mark


I have the charger covered.I have an old one he can have,and a hotplate(if you don't have one).


----------



## Smack (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow's, this is cool. I remember reading that post and what Rusty wrote but only sunk in this time around as I am usually pressed for time and have turned into a sloppy speed reader. I'm down for whatever he needs short of a lab or fume hood. What kind of setup does he/you have? Chem's would be out for me because of the border. You want pins? Fingers? Chips? IDE ribbons with ends on? Probably want to stick to one type of material. Let me know.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## seawolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Any update on an address?
Mark


----------



## rewalston (Aug 31, 2011)

Palladium and Phildreamer have my address. I'm somewhat leary about posting physical address in a forum..if you know what I mean. I trust everyone here (family) but it's some of the "outsiders" that I don't quite trust. Palladium and Phil have my permission to give my addy to anyone who requests it.

Rusty


----------



## Palladium (Aug 31, 2011)

Good morning gentlemen. Sorry it was a longggg.... nite. I have included Rusty's address in private emails to everyone who wished to make a small contribution. Any materials questions will have to be addressed by Rusty, Please send him a P.M. with any questions that might relate to this. Thank you gentlemen and may each on of you be blessed in the coming days or weeks for you unselfish actions.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 31, 2011)

Bump


----------



## kuma (Aug 31, 2011)

I knew that you guy's were awsome , but this is seriously touching.
Bless the lot of you.
With the kindest regards , 
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys.As far as the cell goes,I have everything set up to send Rusty a brand new cell,and he was successful in locating some sulfuric today.I need someone to send him a couple of melting dishes,and material.I have all of the filters covered(coffee,and 5 gallon),funnels,5 gallon strainer,spray bottle,battery charger,dish with cover,cathode,and SMB.If noone commits to the dishes,I'll buy some from Steve and have him send them up.
Of course,money and material will be a major help.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 31, 2011)

Kuma has offered to send Rusty some materials.

I was sitting at Mickey D's in the parking lot eating earlier and my phone rang from an unknown number. If your name doesn't pop up then i don't answer. I called the number back and someone answered. I ask who is this, and he proceeded to tell me. This is a gentleman that has been a member here on the forum for awhile now. He had contacted me about a year ago i guess it's been to see if i could offer any advice in his search to find some answers about his problem. I helped him the best i could, matter of fact i don't really think i was able to contribute that much at all. Anyway he had kept my phone number and was on the forum today and read this thread. He called me and said he wanted to contribute $100 to help Rusty, but wanted to remain anonymous Thank you for your help sir !!! 

A couple of other forum members are working to do some good things to help Rusty out also. Good job guys !!!! Thank you all very much for your generosity.


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 1, 2011)

Gold Refining Forum...THE BEST!!! 8)


----------



## rewalston (Sep 1, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Gold Refining Forum...THE BEST!!! 8)



I have to second that Phil. I am going to have to wear a chin strap for a few weeks as every time I log in and see what's going on and my chin keeps hitting the floor (after it hits the desk of course)...My jaw muscles just won't work any more so I'll have to use a chin strap to keep my trap shut :lol: I'm still amazed and I don't think I'll ever stop being amazed (probably momentarily when I see my first button). All I can say is that I'm revising the old adage "Payback is a bitch" to "Payback is Heavenly" Some day I'll be able to pay the forum back...even if it is the biggest and purest button I can make. 

Rusty


----------



## rusty (Sep 1, 2011)

rewalston said:


> philddreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Gold Refining Forum...THE BEST!!! 8)
> ...



rewalston are you located in Ontario Canada or Ontario California, thanks.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## rewalston (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Rusty, wow I feel like I'm talking to myself hehe...I'm in Ontario, Canada.

Rusty


----------



## rusty (Sep 1, 2011)

rewalston said:


> Hey Rusty, wow I feel like I'm talking to myself hehe...I'm in Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Rusty



PM sent


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2011)

Sent: Fri Sep 02, 2011 10:41 pm 
From: knujiv 
To: Palladium 

Hello Palladium,

My name is George. I'm a new member of the forum (2 months) and have just made my first couple of posts today- one of which you politely responded to. 

I've been following the thread about helping out the member rewalston (rusty). If you are comfortable sending me his mailing address, I would be thrilled to be able to help out a fellow Canadian and fellow rookie in these pursuits. I won't be able to send anything earth-shattering ..... perhaps a small parcel of raw material (cell boards, ram, cpu's, pins etc). 

Thanks.
George.

Thank you for your help George !!!!


----------



## rewalston (Sep 3, 2011)

I thank you as well George, very much appreciate. Tomorrow I start working on a shopping list for chemicals and possibly glassware, I haven't quite decided yet.

Rusty


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 3, 2011)

Rusty, don't forget the second hand stores for the coffee pots,
Corning dishes & other misc. ware. 8)


----------



## rusty (Sep 3, 2011)

rewalston said:


> I thank you as well George, very much appreciate. Tomorrow I start working on a shopping list for chemicals and possibly glassware, I haven't quite decided yet.
> 
> Rusty



Can you post pictures of your purchases to share with the rest of us, that would be awesome.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## rewalston (Sep 3, 2011)

Phil, Salvation Army and Value Village are two of my shopping stops. One of the first things I HAVE to do is organize my shed  I can't walk in there. I won't be doing any of the processing in there but it will be used for my storage of supplies. It's one of those portable sheds, but it will keep the rain and other crap off my supplies. The downside is that no matter what I get chemical wise, it gets mighty cold out there and I know that most of the stuff will freeze. Not much I can do about that. I do not think it would be wise to store the acids in the house (I could be wrong). Anyway, I'll post pix of everything I purchase and I'll go from there.

Rusty


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 3, 2011)

Try transferring your liquids into plastic containers, but don't fill them to the very top.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 3, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Try transferring your liquids into plastic containers, but don't fill them to the very top.


I know that the acids will already be in plastic containers, my stockpot is plastic as well. I'm not sure what other liquids would be in glass except for what I'm actively working on. And anyway with as cold as what it gets here I don't plan on doing any work outside anyways. I'll be taking stuff apart getting more materials until it gets much warmer outside . BTW, Phil, would you have a list of supplies I should look for? I know coffee pot, corning ware, need a bubbler and a hotplate. Not sure what other "labware" I should pick up. My head is still in a "dream" state if you know what I mean. I have a list of the chemicals I need to buy already. 

Rusty


----------



## seawolf (Sep 3, 2011)

A small camper / apartment type ice box will hold several gallon jugs of chemicals. To keep them warm in the winter you might try what Arnnie used to do in BC, put an old heating pad in the bottom of the ice box. He used one under his truck battery to keep it warm at night.
Mark


----------



## rewalston (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Mark, never even thought about that. I'll have to keep my eyes open, I collect scrap to take in all the time, even had two of those small fridges that I took out...sigh what can I say hindsight is 20/20.

Rusty


----------



## Palladium (Sep 3, 2011)

I have used an old deep freezer with a hole drilled in the top to hang a light in. It's all plastic for spills and gasketed. I connected a piece of hose to the drain and run it outside in case of spills so it can be washed out. It does great to sit a 5 gallon bucket in for your ap solutions also. I've use old chest type freezers for storing welding rods and even growing things in, Aye?


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 3, 2011)

"I know that the acids will already be in plastic containers..."
The nitric that I've bought has come in glass 2.5 litre glass bottles, that's why suggested to transfer to plastic. 

"Not sure what other "labware" I should pick up."
How about some funnels, coffee filters, spaghetti strainers, Tin, spray bottles for your tap & dist'll waters, a couple of 1000ml beakers for precipitating... uhmmm :roll: vacuum hand pump (like for bleeding brakes).

Butcher has a homemade distiller design, pickle jars if I remember right. 
You could recover acids by distilling. Distill water...
Its good that you are taking time before your first batch. Plan well during that time... 8)


----------



## Palladium (Sep 3, 2011)

I keep my nitric acid in the container it came in (5 gallon) except when i need a large amount and that's when i draw it off. I keep a quart sitting on my shelf that i use for testing and small processing amounts. I keep it in a used 32 oz brown hydrogen peroxide bottle (HDPE).


----------



## Palladium (Sep 3, 2011)

Butcher has offered to help Rusty with a $50 donation.!!!
Chris donated a copy of book on silver refining. !!!

Thank you Butcher and Chris, and thank you gentlemen who have helped make Rusty's life just a little bit easier and i'm sure a whole lot brighter. When i started this thread i had no idea of the response it would receive. You know when you’re truly amongst friends.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 3, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> "I know that the acids will already be in plastic containers..."
> The nitric that I've bought has come in glass 2.5 litre glass bottles, that's why suggested to transfer to plastic.


At the moment I don't need to worry about storing Nitric, can't seem to find anyone around here to get any and after looking at the prices for it I'm having sticker shock (added on top of the shock from all the support I've received lately). 

I found a plastic funnel at Home Hardware that is supposedly acid proof I'm going to pick one up when I get my HCl from them. I've been looking at a few items that Prolab Scientific has as well as Cole Palmer (they are a little more expensive than Prolab). I believe that Prolab is located in Quebec so that will be good. Sulfuric I'll get from Home Depot (will check Home Hardware as well while I'm there).

Rusty


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 3, 2011)

"...after looking at the prices for it I'm having sticker shock (added on top of the shock from all the support I've received lately)."

:lol: :lol: Yeap... That's why I drove 8hr round trip to get it, because @ $60.00 USD per 2.5 litre bottle, plus shipping + $110.00 for HZ shipping, I drove & got me a case, 6 - 2.5 litre bottles. If you're not processing silver for the moment, you don't need any; get some sodium nitrate for your Poorman's AR. 
I like using fiber glass insulation for filtering the sulphuric. I had plenty left over from some work done @ the house. The peroxide, you may also try a beauty supply store, some times they have'em on sale, buy the 40 volume (12%); I paid $3.00/qt.
Take your time, shop around & enjoy every minute!. 8)


----------



## floppy (Sep 3, 2011)

If you have an Ace Hardware you can find the same drain cleaner that Steve uses in his video for the cell. Or atleast at my local Ace I found the same stuff. Just adding my 2 cents.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know if we ave an ace hardware up here but I will check it out.

Rusty


----------



## Geo (Sep 4, 2011)

unless you want salt free AR or are dealing with silver you wont need nitric acid just yet. it is good as a test solution but i use very little nitric, only when i have no other alternative. you can make a small amount using the cold version of making it if you need some in a hurry.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 4, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> "
> Butcher has a homemade distiller design, pickle jars if I remember right.
> You could recover acids by distilling. Distill water...
> Its good that you are taking time before your first batch. Plan well during that time... 8)



Hey Butcher, I can't seem to find your design, can I get a copy? Thanks

Rusty


----------



## Palladium (Sep 4, 2011)

Shyknee and his wife were both reading this thread and were touched by Rusty's story. Both have offered to contribute $50 a piece for a total of $100 to help Rusty and his family out. God bless you, and may each one of you be blessed and kept safe this wonderful Labor Day weekend.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 4, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Shyknee and his wife were both reading this thread and were touched by Rusty's story. Both have offered to contribute $50 a piece for a total of $100 to help Rusty and his family out. God bless you, and may each one of you be blessed and kept safe this wonderful Labor Day weekend.



Thank you Palladium for passing this on and thank you to Shyknee and his wife God Bless each and every one of you.

Rusty


----------



## butcher (Sep 4, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=6199&p=54264&hilit=killing+two+birds+one+rock#p54264


----------



## rewalston (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Butcher, going to read it now 

Rusty


----------



## joem (Sep 4, 2011)

I would like the address
please pm me


----------



## Palladium (Sep 5, 2011)

From: markmopar 
To: Palladium 

Palladium,

I read your thread on helping Rusty out. I want to contribute some e-scrap. It ain't much since I'm broke and unemployed, but I feel I have to help(must be the Eagle Scout in me). I have some pins in the plastic trimmed from some boards and maybe a few green chips. I'm way too far away from doing them myself(gotta learn a lot more) so I want then to go to someone that can use them now.

Mark

Thank you very much Mark !!!
Hang in there brother. Good things come to those who least expect it. Especially those with kindness in their hearts.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Mark from the bottom of my heart.

I saw Joem's post but wasn't sure what address he was talking about. I'll PM him to see.

Rusty


----------



## Palladium (Sep 5, 2011)

I sent Joem the information Rusty.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, I am finally getting to write something and everytime before this something came up and took me from the computer. About 18 months ago I moved to Texas and was staying at my girlfriend's brothers house with my family all 7 of us. Well I like smoking cigars and got into a forum about cigars and was chatting regularly like I do here. A few days before we were suppose to move into a house the house we were staying at caught fire and we lost alot. The house didnt cover insurance so there was no recoup for my family, and not being on the insurance we wouldnt of been covered anyways. Well after a few weeks I got internet back and began to express myself and vent my inner feelings to let out some stress and depression I was having. Since I couldnt vent to my girlfriend cause she was going thru it also. I figured, I could vent to these guys and at least talk about it and express myself to those who would listen and help me get it off my chest.
There was a few that said sorry to hear it or that's too bad, but when I got into explaining what I lost, I mentioned about my fledgling cigar collection of about 350+ cigars and a coolidor I made. Well next thing ya know I am getting called a liar and someone just trying to get free cigars from people and basically crucified cause 1 person said they would send me some if I didnt mind. Which made me even more depressed and really pissed off.
My family and myself are going thru rough times just like alot of people. My girlfriend gets upset at herself cause we moved to Texas from Las Vegas were I had a good job and we were doing good, and here in Texas I havent found a job in over 1 year. So everyday I look for something to recycle to get my kids either diapers or whatever is needed. If i find escrap I set it aside so when I get side money I can get the chemicals. Thats the way I was raised earn a buck, be a man and support your family.
Also I am not asking for a handout. I am basically making an analogy about the differences in either forum that I was a member of, and the people of the forum and the way the situation was handled with a member. There was no 20 questions or put downs, just plain kind heartedness
But I read this post and it makes me feel good that there really are nice people in the world and have a good heart. Rusty I feel your pain and that stinks what your kid did and now your situation, I wish I could help and maybe someday I can and will for you or someone else. Palladium and for the rest that helped him out there are no words for you and the kindness you started on these forums. 
I commend all of you

Rich


----------



## rewalston (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the problems you had with the other forum, Rich, there are a lot out there. My feeling is that this forum, GRF, is a very unique place. I have been a member of a lot of forums, but I can honestly say that this is the only one that feels like FAMILY. Keep your chin up and things will work out. They always seem to have for me. 

Rusty


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 7, 2011)

Rusty thats what I do every single day, I am breathing and have my kids. Go day by day and plan for tomorrow. I love my Gf she is my rock as I am hers, she says almost everday things will eventually get better. And I have to believe because, well they just have too LOL.


----------



## Geo (Sep 7, 2011)

never say things cant get worse, believe me when i say they can be much worse. i truly believe that the universe has a system of rewards and punishments. one day my wife and i stopped to buy gas and saw two men with three small children in a broke down vehicle. i ask if i could help and it turned out i was able to improvise a repair that would get them to their destination. i took my last twenty dollars and bought the baby some milk and put the rest in their gas tank. my wife said she understood but she was worried about how we would be able to make money the next day as we were scrapping and that was all the gas money we had. when we returned home she checked the mail and there was an envelope with no postage but was addressed to me and inside was $350.00 with a note that read "from a friend". i know one thing had nothing to do with the other BUT it still makes me wonder as i never found out who left the money or why. just something to wonder about.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 7, 2011)

MiguelRosas 
Posts: 29
Joined: Tue Feb 15, 2011 6:27 pm

Palladium - 

I know that I am new to the forum, and am still in the outsider phase, but I am touched by the relationships and passion I have seen, not to mention the help you have been able to provide to Rusty. I truly think it's amazing, and would like to contribute something myself. 

Although I do not know you, nor Rusty, I have personally gained a few clients which continue to provide steady business to us through the site - and would like to give back. 

As a refiner I don't know what I am able to provide, or how I can help - but if you can think of something, I'll see what I can do. 

kindest regards,
miguel



Miguel,

Thank you for your kind words. I have read many of your post with great interest. Don't think that because you are somewhat new here that your contributions are any less that that of the more experienced members. We all are just simple human beings at the close of the business day. I will send you Rusty's address and you may contribute what you feel may help his cause. You could contact Rusty through private message and consult with him also. Thank you for being a human being first and a business man second.

Ralph


----------

